# 12 gage to black powder 12 gage



## marlas1too

this really i have tried it so now if all else fails and i can't get 12 gage shells i will use this




hope you like this link


----------



## Backwoodsman1968

You can load any shotgun like a muzzleloader. Just chamber a primed empty hull. Im a big fan of shotguns as a no.1 weapon in a preppers arsenal.


----------



## Caribou

Interesting video, thanks. I like the black powder option.

Rather than cutting the plastic off the brass why not just reload the shell? It would seem to be faster and less complicated to do the reloads at camp or at home. Having this as a fall back makes sense to me after the plastic splits.

My single shot has a shell ejector, though not all do, so that would speed up the process as well.


----------



## hiwall

Some of us have reloaded and cast our own bullets for many years. If you have primers many calibers can be loaded with black powder and hand cast bullets. I have not yet made my own black powder but have several recipes for doing so. Ammunition and components will store a VERY long time and can/should be stocked up just like any other prep item. I am not a shotgun fan.


----------



## LincTex

hiwall said:


> Some of us have reloaded and cast our own bullets for many years. If you have primers many calibers can be loaded with black powder and hand cast bullets.


I believe all of the old "dash" calibers were all originally black powder...
Caliber first, followed by grains of powder:

.30-30 = .30 caliber bullet, 30 grains powder
.45-70 = .45 caliber bullet, 70 grains powder
.30-06 = .30 caliber, came out in 1906 
Loading info for .30-06 black powder here: (Success with blackpowder and 30-06) http://www.shootersforum.com/blackp...oading/18491-success-blackpowder-30-06-a.html 
etc.
etc.
Someone please correct me if I'm wrong on this.....


----------



## LincTex

How about shooting a 1911 45 acp with Black Powder loads?


----------



## mosquitomountainman

Primers are the hardest component to make. Put back lots of them while you can.


----------



## DCcam87

This is probably one of the better videos I have seen posted. Thanks!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Dave has several video's on youtube bought black powder shotguns, including how ta load shells usin common bb's.

I've done a bit of it myself an it be a great alternative ifin thins get tough.


----------



## Crrrock

mosquitomountainman said:


> Primers are the hardest component to make. Put back lots of them while you can.


here in Oz, percussion caps for my BP pistol are $11 per hundred. 
I have taken to using 'toy' caps while i'm practising, and will store some aside for future scenarios.
They be costing me $1.99 per 400, so a much cheaper option 

just sayin'.


----------



## hiwall

Crrrock said:


> here in Oz, percussion caps for my BP pistol are $11 per hundred.
> I have taken to using 'toy' caps while i'm practising, and will store some aside for future scenarios.
> They be costing me $1.99 per 400, so a much cheaper option
> 
> just sayin'.


Not that hard to make a simple punch and hole and use thin aluminum to make the caps and use roll caps to prime them. Did that in the old days


----------



## Caribou

hiwall said:


> Not that hard to make a simple punch and hole and use thin aluminum to make the caps and use roll caps to prime them. Did that in the old days


I think this was a YouTube video. 
Remove the spent primer, 
remove the anvil from the old primer, 
with a punch that the old primer will fit over easily flatten the dent out of the primer, 
Cut the tip off of strike anywhere matches (2 or 3 I think)
add water and grind into a paste,
place into primer cup and let dry,
replace anvil carefully.

I got the impression that there was a less than 100% success rate on this process but that it had a high success rate.


----------



## mosquitomountainman

hiwall said:


> Not that hard to make a simple punch and hole and use thin aluminum to make the caps and use roll caps to prime them. Did that in the old days


Roll caps were a lot better back then. You may have to use two or three of the modern versions to get enough power to ignite the powder charge. The same for strike-anywhere matches...they aren't what they used to be! I have both options stocked up but I also have a few thousand primers of all sizes stored.


----------



## hiwall

Oh I was referring to making percussion caps! Not primers. 
I have a couple of extra primers saved up in my preps


----------



## mosquitomountainman

hiwall said:


> Oh I was referring to making percussion caps! Not primers.
> I have a couple of extra primers saved up in my preps


I realized that. My reply was in response to another post as well. Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Backwoodsman1968

Yeah we use paper caps too for range loading purvis soon caps of several sizes. You can reload primers and .22's with strike anywhere matches also. My grandfather didnt believe in waste so we loaded shotgun shells with black powder often. Just remember to clean the gun thoroughly afterwards. Ive never known .30-06 to be factory loaded with BP? .45-70 came along before smokeless. I think initially .30-30 was available im BP and smokeless but i remember grandpa saying he liked the .30-30 over his BP.38-55 because it was smokeless and easier to maintain. I actually think its easier to muzzleload a shotgun then use preloaded BP hulls in the field. Many times its hard to chamber non sized hulls, been there. If you can size lots of'em at home and then BP loadem thatd be better then cut hulls. I think the first video with Dave is more of a field expedient measure.


----------



## marlas1too

try this then


----------



## marlas1too

now this looks better


----------



## marlas1too

the pen is mightier than the sword IF the pen is a firing pen


----------



## Backwoodsman1968

Cut shells work but can be very dangerous.. Barrel obstruction is just one of the hazards. Theyre more of a novelty or range toy. Not many uses in a real world scenario. Not that i can come up with? Uber zombie load? Lol. Possibly a very short range load for big game, feral hogs etc but why not load empties with appropriate shot/slugs and reload them several times? Seems like a waste of resources to me but fun jug shooting though.


----------



## hiwall

Another safer option instead of cut shells is wax loads. You basically open the shot shell and melt wax to add with the shot. Much safer to shoot.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

I've reloaded more en a couple a shotguns shells in my day, ain't never done these wax slugs. Was thinin there might be a couple ways ta do them better. I've heard that in warm weather that the wax can get soft an the whole works falls out.

What if a feller put a paper top wad on there while the wax were hot an then elmers glue the edges? Or, what if a feller was reloadin some and do the wax slug thin then crimp like usual? 

Just wondering ifin that would be a help.


----------



## Backwoodsman1968

If i made wax slugs id certainly seal the top. When we load "punkin balls" we always seal them for moisture protection and to keep the load intact. Whether modern smokeless or black powder moisture is a mortal enemy.


----------



## marlas1too

this


----------

